# Elegance LR Brushes Deal



## gavinseim (Jun 3, 2012)

Hey all it's Gavin here. I just released a collection of brush presets for LR4 this week. So far the response has been great. The set is 50% off through Monday making it just $10.

You can also get a FREE essentials pack via the product page if you don't want to buy anything. I just wanted to spread the word over here.

*http://seimeffects.com/brushes

*Enjoy... Gav


----------

